# Welches Innenlager (Maße) für Zaskar aus 1996?



## Zaskar7 (18. August 2012)

Moin,

mein Innenlager ist im Eimer und mein Händler hat nur ein Tune Innenlager auf Lager. Ein "Restbestand" wir er mir auf den AB gesprochen hat, wird wohl eins aus den 90zigern sein.
Da ich mal vermute das er für das Ding noch um die 100 EUR haben will und ich eigentlich nur wieder nen BB-UN 7x brauche, möchte ich im Netz mal schauen was es noch so gibt.

Nun zur Frage: Welches Innenlager war da wohl 1996 eingebaut und welche Maße hat es?

Gruß
Zaskar7


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2012)

Ich Schau mal morgen in meine Glaskugel und weiß dann, welche Kurbel verbaut ist. 

Hier kann dir sicherlich geholfen werden, aber ohne Infos gibt es nicht mehr Antworten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## potsdamradler (18. August 2012)

> mein Innenlager ist im Eimer


Die Breite der alten Achse mit Meßschieber messen und die Breite der Tretlagerhülse (68mm ) Dann ordern, bzw den Händler mit dem Einbau eines preiswerteren Lagers beauftragen. Mit etwas Schrauberei/Schleiferei kann das Innenlager warscheinlich gerettet werden, lohnt aber nur als Eigenbau..Bilder dazu  posten 

Greetz pr


----------



## Kruko (18. August 2012)

potsdamradler schrieb:


> Tretlagerhülse (68mm )



Sind auf jeden Fall 73 mm


----------



## potsdamradler (18. August 2012)

@g- heini: Hast Recht! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=367873
 Hab den Fred dazu aber noch nicht gelesen  Funk mad ;/

Greetz


----------



## Deleted 30552 (19. August 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich Schau mal morgen in meine Glaskugel und weiß dann, welche Kurbel verbaut ist.
> 
> Hier kann dir sicherlich geholfen werden, aber ohne Infos gibt es nicht mehr Antworten!



in meiner Glaskugel sehe ich ein GT Zaskar mit blauer Rock Shox SID und Shimano M737 Kurbel

Gehäusebreite: 73 mm
Gewinde: Standart BSA
Achsenlänge: 107-113 mm (ich würde sicherheitshalber zu 110 oder 113mm tendieren)


----------

